# Stock 04 GTO auto in need of UPGRADES



## youngguns350 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a 04 goat and want to put about 8 to 10 grand into it. I would like for me to still drive daily and take it to the track every now and then. I don't want a supercharger or turbos.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Go for a heads / cam package from a reliable group in your area... with a nice tune and all the bolt-on's you can wish for! Also don't make an often mistake and only think of horsepower numbers. With all the power you'll be packing, make sure to get some tires.


----------



## youngguns350 (Jan 4, 2009)

Aramz06 said:


> Go for a heads / cam package from a reliable group in your area... with a nice tune and all the bolt-on's you can wish for! Also don't make an often mistake and only think of horsepower numbers. With all the power you'll be packing, make sure to get some tires.


I like it but the big problem for me is the reliable group in my area part.
If anyone knows a reliable place in the Austin area let me know so i can go check it out.


----------



## willbluegoat (Dec 23, 2008)

call lingenfelter performance 260 724 2552


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

youngguns350 said:


> I have a 04 goat and want to put about 8 to 10 grand into it. I would like for me to still drive daily and take it to the track every now and then. I don't want a supercharger or turbos.


Having an LS1 engine gives you a GREAT platform to build on. There is no limit as to what you can do.
It would best if you talked to one of our sponsers or try to find a GOOD performance shop in your area and let them work on a nice package for you. If your car has a M/6 trans , a better clutch should be high on the list.
If your car has a A/4 trans, a torque convertor will be need if you add a cam


----------



## youngguns350 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think I'll give lingenfelter performance a call and see what they say. There 350 cid package looks good but I would like more torque.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

youngguns350 said:


> I think I'll give lingenfelter performance a call and see what they say. There 350 cid package looks good but I would like more torque.


Add a TRANS COOLER to the list. Even if your car stays stock for awhile, the cooler will help in keeping your trans cooler, happpier and healthier. :cool


----------



## youngguns350 (Jan 4, 2009)

LOWET said:


> Add a TRANS COOLER to the list. Even if your car stays stock for awhile, the cooler will help in keeping your trans cooler, happpier and healthier. :cool


I'll look into one, thanks.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

LOWET said:


> Having an LS1 engine gives you a GREAT platform to build on. There is no limit as to what you can do.
> It would best if you talked to one of our sponsers or try to find a GOOD performance shop in your area and let them work on a nice package for you. If your car has a M/6 trans , a better clutch should be high on the list.
> If your car has a A/4 trans, a torque convertor will be need if you add a cam


:agree with the torque converter if you're going with a cam package cause you're going to need it. Also a shift kit plus trans cooler for some great and strong shifts if you're going to have a lot of hp and torque. Also, don't forget to give your brakes a minor updrade if you're going to pumping a lot hp and of course tires so you can get traction.


----------



## youngguns350 (Jan 4, 2009)

deg04gto said:


> :agree with the torque converter if you're going with a cam package cause you're going to need it. Also a shift kit plus trans cooler for some great and strong shifts if you're going to have a lot of hp and torque. Also, don't forget to give your brakes a minor updrade if you're going to pumping a lot hp and of course tires so you can get traction.


Do you have any brands you would recommend?


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Vigilante is a good brand for the converter and strongly recommend them. B & M have good shift kits and coolers too


----------



## youngguns350 (Jan 4, 2009)

deg04gto said:


> Vigilante is a good brand for the converter and strongly recommend them. B & M have good shift kits and coolers too


Thanks


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

no problem


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

deg04gto said:


> :agree with the torque converter if you're going with a cam package cause you're going to need it. Also a shift kit plus trans cooler for some great and strong shifts if you're going to have a lot of hp and torque. Also, don't forget to give your brakes a minor updrade if you're going to pumping a lot hp and of course tires so you can get traction.


Who sells a Shift Kit for the A/4s ????


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LOWET said:


> Who sells a Shift Kit for the A/4s ????


I would like to know too. I thought the only way to get better performance out of an auto was programming. I remember the 700R4's and 4L60's having shift kits but not the 4L60E/65E's.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> I would like to know too. I thought the only way to get better performance out of an auto was programming. I remember the 700R4's and 4L60's having shift kits but not the 4L60E/65E's.


programming does make a big difference


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

youngguns350 said:


> I have a 04 goat and want to put about 8 to 10 grand into it. I would like for me to still drive daily and take it to the track every now and then. I don't want a supercharger or turbos.


hey man i have a 04 gto with longtube headers, cam, intake , exhaust, heads and custome tune i have videos on youtube if you want to hear just let me know ill give you the link


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

interesting comments on the video....


----------

